# Inshore blank reccomendations



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have built several rods on FTU blanks and have been pretty happy for the most part. I am looking to take a step up in the quality of blank for my next build. I want a 6'6" ML Fast Action blank. It needs to be really light. I will use recoil micro's foam split grip and split reel seat. I am trying to find some of the eva camo foam for the grip. Does anyone have any suggestions for the a blank? FWIW - I am not knocking FTU blanks they are very nice. Thanks - JLW


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Look into a Batson rx-8 or a phenix blank.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Batson RX8


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

The MHX High Modulous blanks are just what you're looking for, light, sensitive and the best warranty on the market.
I'd look to the SJ782 for a fast action, medium light powered blank. I've built several on these blank as both spinning and casting rod and everybody has been excited with the way they perform.
The MHX line has a few more choices in a 6'-6" and are just as nice but a tad bit heavier.

You'll be happy with either line.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Go with the Batson RX8 and you won't regret it.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

I like some of the FTU St. Croix blanks. The one I saw was 6'6" and was crazy crazy light. I cant remember the number, but you should be able to find it no problem when you get there.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Since you apparently have access to FTU... Then by all means take a look at the St. Croix's


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

What your looking for is a Batson XSJ 822.5. 6ft 10in, fast action 6-12lb rating. It has a strong back and soft fast tip. Last one I built weighed 3.7oz. Yours will weigh less with recoils. Give Kevin over at Get Bit Outdoors and he'll set you up.
I guarantee you will be pleased.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*ftu*

what is wrong with ftu. they have some premere blanks the st croix. they come in three stages and they are made in the usa. now if u just have to have another blank all companies have real good blanks, like lamiglas which is one of the oldest blank manfacture in the country and i have never had any trouble with there product. if u can walk or drive to ftu u save alot of freight from ordering a blank in the mail...............bennie


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I am for Sure not knocking ftu. If it weren't for Terry I would never have built my first rod. I was just looking to see what else is out there in really high end blanks. Ftu has great service and great product. What about the camp Eva foam I found some but it wasn't really what I was looking for.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

If your looking for EVA blocks, contact Billy Vivona at northeastrodbuilders.com


----------



## Extremecoastal (Sep 25, 2011)

Check out FTU IM 10 blanks they come in the green and slate color. They are some of the lightest blanks made. I built on the APM2 6"6' with black pearl recoils and camo Eva split grip and Terry and I weighted it. 2 5/8 oz. fully finished!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Cant go wrong with St. Croix. Ive done a few and have 2 personaly. My 70MLF SCIII is a split grip,acs seat and titanium frame guides weighs in at 2.9oz. I really like the MHX blanks also and the price is right too.


----------

